# How should a watch fit on the wrist?



## chadn2000 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm branching out from my standard leather watch and trying a new steel watch w/ clasp. 

I had to have a few links taken out of the strap, as it was initially able to slide all the way up to my elbow. However, after having two taken out, it is still a tiny bit loose, and slides every so slightly up my wrist. I don't think it looks absurd, but it certainly isn't stationary on my wrist like I'm used to seeing with my leather and nylon band watches. 

Does anyone have any input as to whether this is acceptable or perhaps even preferable with a steel watch? Or is it just sloppy looking? Trying to decide whether it's something I'd like to try and get used to, or whether I should just go remove one more link. 

Thanks!


----------



## Drew Bernard (Feb 19, 2009)

I like bracelets to be as snug as any other strap or band. Most good bracelets will have some sort of micro-adjustment in the clasp, so once you've got a decent fit you can vary the length a little to suit your needs (e.g., weight gain or loss, seasonal temperature fluctuations).


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

If the watch can spin around your wrist with the clasp of the bracelet closed, it's too loose.

I prefer mine to be a LITTLE loose, whereby in cold weather it'll slip down to my wrist bone, and if I jiggle my wrist it'll move side to side slightly. The Rolex Submariner I'm wearing right now fits like that in cold dry weather, and right now in my too-warm livingroom it does not move like that at all. I could play with the adjustment in the clasp, but I'm too lazy.

You will definitely see some guys wearing them so loose that the watch moves all around; I really don't like that style.


----------



## gunga (Jul 15, 2009)

I like my bracelet style watch band to fit a little on the loose side, so even when flexing my forearm by bending my hand in any direction i do not feel restricted and the watch does not feel tight. that being said, it is important that the watch is not too loose, or when walking you may inadvertently nail the face on something as it is not up against your wrist. obviously would not be good in any capacity. take it to your jeweler--they can help with sizing


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*keep it LOOSE (slightly)*

Tight metal watch bracelets in hot humid weather can be uncomfortable leaving impression marks on your wrist. Your sweat under the bracelet could get into the watch case fogging up the crystal! Thorvald


----------

